# What is your cat's bedtime behavior when you are going to bed?



## BarbieAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

My kitty who has distinctive Maine **** characteristics written all over her and is 1 1/2 years old lets me know when it is bedtime. She comes over and gives a loud distinctive meow. She likes to cuddle first and then takes her place on the bureau facing outside and looks out the window for a while. When the lights go out and my head hits the pillow she mimicks me and stretches herself out and lays her head down. So cute. She might run to another room to look out the window in case of another cat outside or a deer.Of course I'm jumping out of bed too to see what the excitement is LOL! She is my little watch cat. After a while she settles down in the corner on a runner rug and grooms and goes to sleep. She only claims that spot as hers at night and will stay there till about 4 AM when she decides to let me know she is awake. LOL!rcat


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I get into bed on the right hand side. Missy often parks herself on the right hand lower quarter to wait for me when I go in after brushing my teeth. Most often she holds me up for a tummy rub by stretching out a paw to detain me until I pay up.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

They do have their rituals....

Kermit took to our bed with us and mostly he is the only one there. At 3am he moves up onto me or lays next to me by my shoulder and I end up putting an arm around him. He stays for awhile and then goes back to the end of the bed or wanders the house.

Eliza has had her basket in another room and pretty much stays there or at least on the upper level...she is 18 but still rather active.

Marble stays downstairs in a chair and moves in and out of the porch window with the outside cage to sit and watch the movements outside. sometimes she comes up to us but mostly is keeping to herself at night.

CC used to share the bed or had his basket tho toward the end he spent a lot of time snuggling with my wife. This was not usual behavior but we put it down to he 'knew' what was coming and sought her attention/comfort. He spent his last hours on the bed with her.

It's their house so we just let them do what they want to.
rcatrcat


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt runs to my bedroom and jumps up on the bed. Before we go to sleep, she wants lots of scritches and a good 5 minute kneading session. Afterwards, she settles down by the foot of my bed between my feet and goes to sleep. 

When I wake up in the morning, she needs more petting before I get out of bed. She never wakes me up, and she's learned that if the alarm goes off, I most likely will hit the snooze button a few times so she just stays in bed until I actually get up. She knows me so well that on the weekends when I go to the bathroom, she just stays in bed until I return  . The other cats immediately run to me as soon as they hear any movement behind the door so as soon as I step out of the room I am immediately accosted.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awwwww sweetest thread ever! Everyone please post...

My cats very much do a combination of what you guys have described. Bedtime is usually when one of them decides to go to bed in his usual place and the others imitate him/her. 

Prince likes to sit atop his ladder by the big window in the living room or on top of the fridge / kitchen cabinets until he's sleepy enough, then he comes lie next to me in bed or between my legs at the foot of the bed. He'll tap my nose until I give in and scratch his chin and cheeks. He stretches out, puts a leg and an arm on me, stops purring, sighs and is asleep till dawn.

Princess, who lives on my bed, growls at Prince for coming to sleep with us, until I bribe her with chin and cheek scratching too and she feels rightly compensated. Then she likes for me to lift the duvet cover so it forms a cave she can tuckle under for a few minutes. She then comes out, lies on her baby gel-cushion covered in flannel, leaving her tushy inside the duvet "cave" for a feeling of safety from Prince, throws her arms around my neck, places her cheek onto mine (or I onto hers) and we fall asleep together blissfully. I purr more than her, I think! 

Lady Nikita, for some strange reason, only slept with us twice. I think she finds so much proximity between all of us threatening. When she's tired, she climbs the ironing board by the big window and lies in her Petcosmart fluffy bed. She loves for me to come and cover her with her pink fleece blanket, even now that it's so hot already, for a token feeling of safety and comfort (this is what I used to do when she was new in the house and feeling lost and afraid, and she's loved it ever since). She gets out of it later when she's too warm. When I come to her, she immediately lies on her back and relaxes. After some petting and love declarations from her mommy, she falls asleep purring contentedly. She was always a stray until 3 months ago when she decided to come into my home and never leave, so if I pet her when she's too sleepy, she'll scratch me (hard).


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

*added entry*

Woke this morning about 6am to the most awful cat howling/meowing. We knew it was Eliza but not sure why so much noise. She has howled in the hall recently and we think it is because of Cyrano's recent passing as she has been the queen mother to him and Kermit; but not like this. 

I got out of bed and peeked in the hall....Marble (2) was near the top step and Eliza(10) was down two steps sitting there howling in distress. Either Marble was purposely blocking her from coming up or she wanted to go down and was afraid of Eliza. I think Marble was having fun and also trying to assert herself in our three cat clan. I think she wants top cat now that she has been in our house for a year and a half. She seems to have already bossed Kermit (10) out of his #2 spot tho Kermit is #1 to me and he knows it.

I moved Marble enough for Eliza to get into her room and Marble went downstairs. Later I gave them both some canned food in Eliza's room, tho not too near each other. Without Kermit present because he is a pig and a thief about food and has to eat by himself...No manners has he.

It's a cats house. We are there to serve.:fust


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Angel has been with us for just under 3 months now and definitely knows what bed time is. I turn the nightlights on around the house for her, then turn off the main lights and tell her "it's time for bed!" Most of the time she'll come wandering into the bedroom within 1/2 an hour and hop up onto the bed with me. First she'll march right up to my face to say hello, then go back down and curl up in a ball between my legs to go to sleep. She'll also usually wake me up a few times between 2-5am by climbing up onto my chest for a massage, but I get rewarded with many headbutts and licks. She'll hop down from bed anywhere between 4-6am and wait for her breakfast patiently right at the bedroom door.

When she's wiped out from playing or feeling a tad under the weather, she stays on her blanket in the living room before coming to bed @2am. There are also times that I will just carry her into the bedroom with me and she'll stay with me just fine after that.


----------



## Heidioo (Apr 15, 2012)

This thread is great- I love the silliness. 

The dude and I usually watch something on the computer in bed before going to sleep, and since the day martin came home, he likes to join us, he'll crawl right in between the two of us and snuggle up to me. He's usually off somewhere when I wake up, but he'll start out the night cuddling. 

There have been times when Martin has been in bed snuggling between us, and I'll get up to do something, and be followed from room to room by my little mama's boy.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky isn't always around when I'm going to bed, but if she is she sometimes jumps on the bed before I'm even finished settling in, walking over my legs and stuff. If she's been sleeping in the chair by my bed she usually comes over to the bed within a few minutes of me getting in, and if she was already on the bed she a little grudgingly lets me move her and stands around waiting for me to get in bed so she can lay on me.

Once she's settled in, I call the dog up to the end of the bed since she's been patiently waiting around for her turn. She goes to the end of the bed on command, and when she does she does a little circle and lays down. I realized a few days ago that by saying those same words (that I only associate with going to the end of bed!) she actually had taken to mean run a little ways away, do a circle, and then lay down. I found out since I was saying the words "go on" and she did the same thing on the floor. Haha.

Usually within an hour of going to bed (I don't often go to sleep right away) she will come in the room. Sometimes the door is almost closed so she has to push at it a few times, once in the room she'll usually lick her paw nonchalantly and eventually then give a little chirp as she's jumping on the bed, then there's lots of purring and headbutts. If I'm not laying the right away in bed she'll walk all around me trying to figure out a good way to settle in.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

BlackJack will bug my OH about the desk chair until he gives it over for the night. As soon as the kids are sent to bed Jack stakes out the room and if my OH ges up for any reason, Jack claims the seat, if he doesn't get up Jack starts pacing and yowling at him to give it up. 

Pepper insists on sleeping under the blanket next to me and after eating will want to be pet on til bed time. 

Gypsy has to have a run through the house at odd times but eventually after we settle into bed, she picks a spot on the bed randomly, stomps it into submission and flips over with her paws in the air sound asleep.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine choose bedtime as the time to play freeway chase through the house, over the bed, up and down the cat tree, up the wall, swing from the rafters, down the hall and back again. its like living with a herd of very agile water buffalo.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

My black cat Nubey would wait for me to get in bed, and once I was in bed, he'd start massaging me, and purr softly into my ear, and before you know it, I'm asleep!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I should mention that something funny happened to me while I was asleep once, at least in the last 10 years. I was in my light state of sleep, and I thought I had felt something massaging me. So I wake up, and the next thing I know, I have 2 green eyes looking at me, and it's my black cat Nubey! He was the one who gave me those wonderful massages while I was asleep, and I thought that it was the FUNNIEST thing! When I had him, he used to use cute trills when he wanted attention, and was an excellent masseuse when it came to him remembering his days as a kitten! He also liked to lick me, and sometimes, if I wasn't paying attention to him, he'd find a way to get my attention!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

BB (Before Book) MowMow would follow me into the bedroom. As soon as I got settled he jumped onto the bed and snuggled down under my head.

NOW they seem to race around a little at bedtime and whomever ends up in the bedroom at the end of the race stays in the bedroom. If it is MowMow he climbs under my head and it's bed time. If it's the kitten he climbs on top of me and we go to sleep.

Whomever did not start out in the bedroom usually ends up there at some point and gets into their usual spot for the rest of the night.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Like the others who have posted, Ritz will sometimes sit down between the kitchen and the bedroom and give a short meow, telling me it's time to go to bed. Other times, it's me who tells her "nighty night, don't let the bed bugs bite" and other sweet nothings. Sometimes she'll follow me and jump up onto the window sill for one more look outside; sometimes she'll jump into bed as soon as I've settled in. Depends in part how much play time she's had. During the cold(er) weather, she'll settle in, between my legs, sometimes turning several times before deciding on a nice position. In warm weather, she'll settle down by my feet. (I have a single bed, so it's small.) After two years, I can sense where her chin is, her legs, her butt. She doesn't follow me when I go the bathroom in the middle of the night; she knows I'll be returning. To wake me up, she meows. Or stares. Just stares at me. The joy/comfort I get when she sleeps with me--priceless.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Ritzpg said:


> The joy/comfort I get when she sleeps with me--priceless.


Couldn't agree more. When someone asks me if my cats sleep in bed with me, I say they'll be allowed to choose another place to sleep when they do their own hunting / support themselves financially!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ritzpg;845854 Or stares. Just stares at me. The joy/comfort I get when she sleeps with me--priceless.[/QUOTE said:


> This is the funniest thing. Angel does this, too. Theres nothing cuter than waking up and seeing a pair of big ole cat eyes peering at you from over the blanket.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

maggie23 said:


> Theres nothing cuter than waking up and seeing a pair of big ole cat eyes peering at you from over the blanket.


Yes, cute, but I beg to differ. The cutest thing is your cat sprawled out fast asleep with his/her arm hugging your leg, and the trill you get when they wake up...good morning! :luv


----------



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

Jinx comes to the back with us. He'll lay on the bed for a while then he'll go sleep in his bed--which is right next to ours. He gets in the bed with me in the middle of the night and around 5'ish every morning. Sometimes if we aren't heading to the back fast enough he'll go lay in his bed and wait on us. We walk in and he's looking like "What took you so long?" :cat


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

dweamgoil said:


> Yes, cute, but I beg to differ. The cutest thing is your cat sprawled out fast asleep with his/her arm hugging your leg, and the trill you get when they wake up...good morning! :luv


aw, who are we kidding? EVERYTHING is cute about all our cats! ha ha! i swear every other sentence out of my or my husband's mouth is "Angel was so cute this morning when..." or "Angel was so cute last night when...". Angel! Angel! Angel! i think this is how it starts, though, right? someday my husband and i are going to wake up and realize we don't even know each other because our lives have centered on Angel! oh no!


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

I love these stories. My cats take turns sleeping with me. I think they use ESP to decide whose turn it is. But what I like most is that I don't have to set my alarm because they both believe no one should sleep later than sunrise. Makes for early days in the summer.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

We too have a bed time routine: When I go to bed, Nemo runs to meet me there. When I lay down, we usually have a small fight about where should he sleep: he wants to get on the pillow and I want him in the end of the bed. Or actually my spouse wants: I don't mind cats sleeping on me or on my pillow, but my spouse needs her own space, so cats have stay at our feet. He's been knocked of the bed several times, but he never learns (Probably because I'm a heavy sleeper and he can do what ever he want after I fell asleep). In the end he lays down at our feet.

Only after we've gone to bed, Wizard starts to meow for us from the living room. We allways meow back "We are here, come to sleep with us" and make jokes that he's lost us again (this is one bedroom appartment but he's a bit silly). After awhile, he comes to bed and settles at my partners feet. He only wants to sleep with my partner, and when she's not home, he rarely comes to bed with me. But he's allways preffered her over me .


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Io tears around the house right before bed. I think she knows when we're brushing our teeth that "quiet time" starts soon. My partner reads to me in bed (cheesy, I know, but I love it) and while that's happening she stalks back and forth on the windowsill looking at the lights. When the blinds go down and light goes off her purr machine gets set to volume 11 and she comes up to snuggle.

There's usually a few minutes of my partner and I both trying to coax her over to "our" side. She eventually gets bored and wanders to the foot of the bed, though. (She also has a bad habit of "kneading" on parts of my partner that make him shout and shoo her away, though. hahaha)


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

diotima is glad when i go to bed and chances are that she's already there. but it cues the other two to chase each other wildly and this can only happen _after_ i'm in bed. a snow globe, vases, picture frames, anything that can be knocked down and either shattered or scarred is destroyed. i don't mean things that are in normal traffic areas, they seem to run around the walls sideways in order to get some of this stuff.

after they settle down, one invariably returns to the kitchen area to howl mournfully. i don't know what he wants and don't really care if it's after lights are out. one of them does it practically every night, when he gets no response, he comes to bed.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

cody and aster are usually hanging out with us while we're getting ready for bed, and sleep with us either in bed or on the floor in the bedroom. temperature usually dictates where they are, warmer nights generally means somewhere on the floor, colder nights, somewhere on the bed. they also seem to take turns sleeping on the bed, unless its a particularly cold night, then both will be on the bed.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

> cody and aster


you named your cats after dexter's step-kids? how cute. i love dexter.


----------

